# Where when to kayak fish



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

The wife and I are headed to Pensacola for a week for our annual fishing trip. 22-29th or next weekend. We are bringing our kayaks down and we also have Matt at mega bite charters for Monday and Friday reserved. But we want to do some fishing of our own with the yaks. any recommendations on where or when to fish and what bait to use would be helpful. We have two 12' fishing yaks and plenty of gear, just dont know where to fish. Our timeshare has a pier and is close to Bob sikes on the sound side. So we would love to find somewhere near there we could be productive. Last year we did not have the yaks and other than spanish mackerel off the sikes bridge we did not do much on our own. We did do pretty good though catching LY with the bait net and using them for bait. we are not too crazy about fishing at night if its cold, but mornings are fine as long as it warms up. Last year the weather this time was great. I hope its nice.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

try some live shrimp or gulp shrimp around the docks or grass flats around that area in the sound


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, troll some small diving plugs or spoons on the deeper edges of the grass flats for spanish, ladyfish, and bluefish.

Using Bbartons advice should get you some trout and redfish.

Good luck!


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*thanks for the help*

I am originally from Pcola and love coming home to fish. We had a ball last year with Matt Mccleod and probably caught 400lbs of fish in just two and half hours fishing. It was awesome. We caught reds 20-25lbs, Grouper 12-14lbs and red snapper 12-15lbs one right after the other. We also did some bridge fishing and pier fishing with little luck. This year we are coming back with our own yaks so we can get out there where the fish are. If you could give me some hints where some grass is so I can start looking on the maps. We hope to not have to paddle a million miles and can always put in eslewhere as well. we are getting the truck ready for the trip today and getting the tackle box sorted and ready as well. We look forward to this all year and I would love for us to be able to catch at least one good fish on our own without a guide for once.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Is Matt Mccleod your guide again this year? Or a different Matt


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Yes Hot spot Matt is our guy this year too*

We have him scheduled for Monday24th and also Friday the 28th. the rest of the week we are fishing every day with the yaks and really hoping to catch our own reds or we would even settle for some spanish mackerel, as long as we catch it on our own we will be happy. We are staying right near the bob sikes bridge beach , soundside. Great place , that even has its own fishing pier and a place to clean your catch and park your boat or kayak.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

There are grass flats everywhere in that area. They stretch from Bob Sikes almost to the entrance of Ft. Pickens. You cannot miss them. Launch right where you're staying and paddle straight out. Fish 4-7ft for trout and from the deeper edges of the grass out for spanish and bluefish. Google earth the area. Grass flats stand out clearly on there. Also, ask Matt when you go out with him. He will give you plenty of options in the kayak.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*thanks I did searuch google earth*

I seen the dark areas that look like grass, just was not sure if thats what they where or not. So you recommend that area with like a gulp shrimp or live LY? I am going to also get some menhaden as well. What would work best in these shallow areas?


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*thanks I did searuch google earth*

I seen the dark areas that look like grass, just was not sure if thats what they where or not. So you recommend that area with like a gulp shrimp or live LY? I am going to also get some menhaden as well. What would work best in these shallow areas? I am going to try and attach a photo from google. the pier to the right is bob sikes. Are the dark green areas grass? is any particular side better than the other?


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*actually that photo is from mapquest*

Looking at satellite data. but I believe the same data as google earth or google maps.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, those dark patches are grassflats. There are more of them to the east, past Shoreline park as well. Gulp shrimp on jig heads, DOA shrimp, and spoons will provide lots of action. I'd skip the menhanden for everything that's been discussed. A great way to locate schools of trout is to troll a lure (gulp will work) 30ft or so behind your kayak just fast enough to keep it from snagging the grass. Once you get a bite, turn around and fish that area for a bit.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

Those are some great ideas, We are getting everything rigged this weekend since I work late hours during the week. We want to hit the water fishing Saturday morning and we will be fishing every single day. Have to get it out of our system you know. been dreaming about this trip all year.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't add much to what's already been said except to say, don't get stuck in a rut. Don't fish the same thing all day long just cause "It's what I always do". If something doesn't produce within about 30 minutes, cut it off and tie on something else. Same with retrieve, if a slow retrieve doesn't do any after a few casts, speed it up a little, if still nothing, really RIP IT and try for a reaction strike.

Good luck! Looking forward to reports!
Alex


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

FYI. The centrally located areas that are evenly covered in green on your chart are deeper water areas and are covered in grass. The spotchy area that shows white sand and green are also grassy areas over the end of the point. You can see what looks like an edge to that triangular area all around the point. Fish hang on that edge as it is around 6 ft deep and deeper. Careful in a kayak on the the sand flat in front of the point when waves are coming in from barges or big boats going east and west on the intracoastal. The waves are magnified on the shallow part of that flat. If you go further west around that point to those docks showing, there is deeper water over there close up to shore and excellent fishing. Good luck and post some pictures.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Thanks t*

Two things, Has anyone else noticed mapquest has better satelite data showing grass than google earth. Go figure,

Second one , If anyone wants to show me and the wife the ropes and watch a woman get excited when she catches a fish let me know. Lets set something up.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

sound side with shrimp around grass like bbarton said lots of big specks and monster bull reds around bob sikes too use hand sized pinfish at the end of bob sikes and hold on .... matt with the megabite is a good guy should have fun and pull up a lot of big fish


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Matt Mccleod*

Actually he is with Hot Spots, my mistake,

Thanks for all the information. I

I also went out with Redfish University guy last year, a different approach but I enjoyed it a lot more myself since it was more skill angling than fishing with menhaden, but my wife loves pulling the big ones in and Matt delivers on that. But we only keep what we think we can eat and 90% of them are put back.


----------

